# I got into accident



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

The insurance told me it's my fault. I'm gonna fix the car but does this mean uber isn't gonna let me drive for them anymore. Will I get fired next review month. I don't have a flawless driving record any more


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

I wasn't driving for uber the time I got into the accident


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

how bad was it.... describe if your ok with that


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

It wasn't big but my car door got pushed in. The other cars bumper got pushed in too. No one hurt no cops called


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

Am I gonna get fired for uber when they redo the background check


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber123s said:


> Am I gonna get fired for uber when they redo the background check


No.
Fix your door and stop worrying


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

no injuries ,no worries is the rule!


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> no injuries ,no worries is the rule!


Thanks you guys I'm gonna be on this forum lot more from now on


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber will still let you drive with an accident on your record. Long as it was not a major chargeable offence. Everyone can have an accident, it happens. But if you were charged as part of the accident and it was a major offence. (Ran a red light, hit a pedestrian your fault, excessive speed accident, DUI) I think you get the idea. It's the police charges that will hit you, not the accident.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Uber will still let you drive with an accident on your record. Long as it was not a major chargeable offence. Everyone can have an accident, it happens. But if you were charged as part of the accident and it was a major offence. (Ran a red light, hit a pedestrian your fault, excessive speed accident, DUI) I think you get the idea. It's the police charges that will hit you, not the accident.


You could have 20 accidents, it's the ones that are ticketable and you end up in court that get you. I don't think you could ever obtain a good insurance policy after 20 accidents, but its' the ones that you have a ticket and you go to court and you are found guilty that show up on your DMV report. I know there are also other insurance industry databases that show any reported claims for insurance.


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

I've got a ticket in my driving history for passing a stop sign and I was rear ended twice and now this accident which was my fault. That's what my insurance told me. I was just worried about not being able to do uber anymore specially the new years eve run


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber123s said:


> I've got a ticket in my driving history for passing a stop sign and I was rear ended twice and now this accident which was my fault. That's what my insurance told me. I was just worried about not being able to do uber anymore specially the new years eve run


Maybe you should look at some advanced driver training or a bus pass. 

Just kidding.

The stop sign thing is a minor. You don't want another one. The accident is ok long as there were no charges laid. If charges were laid it's up for question if Uber keeps you going.

If I were Uber I would look at your drivers rating and age of the first ticket. Make a judgment if the risk is worth it. Base on what I see I would be fine if I were reviewing it. But that's me.


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay I'll remember that. Thanks


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Like others have mentioned, this issue isn't Uber. The issue is your insurance premium rising and the debt incurred for the accident. If the latter doesn't bother you, Uber on and stay safe.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have never had an accident show up on my California DMV report. Insurance companies DO share such information.
I dont know what Uber has access to...


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

just out of curiosity, how was it your fault with damage to your door and their bumper??..


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> just out of curiosity, how was it your fault with damage to your door and their bumper??..


probably a right of way issue.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Or blind spot lane change


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber123s said:


> I've got a ticket in my driving history for passing a stop sign and I was rear ended twice and now this accident which was my fault. That's what my insurance told me. I was just worried about not being able to do uber anymore specially the new years eve run


How fast was the stop sign going when you passed it?


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

There's this really kool website everyone should see before calling the insurance company. I can't type the whole url but I'll give everything else just fill in the blank the scroll to the bottom of the page they have 2 second video clips. Most definetly worth watching 

Every driver should be shown this before they start driving 

Google

Insurance hotline at fault rules


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have never had an accident show up on my California DMV report. Insurance companies DO share such information.
> I dont know what Uber has access to...


Accidents or crashes are listed weird in Illinois. If you don't get a ticket, of course they won't show up - but if you do, it could show up as a non-moving violation similar to parking in a fire zone or whatever. Illinois has always been ****ed up when it comes to DMV reporting.

I know we consent to a background check, but I also would like to know if Uber/Lyft/Sidecar have access to look at insurance records. I doubt they do, but you never know.


----------



## Uber123s (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber wouldn't talk to our insurance or else they would get us in trouble. Commercial license insurance companies don't like uber


----------

